# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Ligji për dëmshpërblimin e të persekutuarve, përfitojnë 24 mijë veta $417 milion USD

## Duaje Siveten

Tirana Observer, Thursday, 13 September 2007 

Belishova dhe Parllaku: Pse duhet të përfitojmë dhe ne      

*Dy ish-zyrtarët e lartë të kohës së komunizmit kërkojnë që shteti të dëmshpërblejë dhe ata si të përndjekur politikë* të Enver Hoxhës. Liri Belishova, ish-anëtare e Byrosë dhe Rahman Parllaku, gjeneral i ushtrisë, kanë deklaruar dje para Komisionit Parlamentar të Ekonomisë pse duhet të marrin dëmshpërblim, ashtu si dhe të dënuarit e tjerë politikë. 

Liri Belishova deklaroi se ajo ka vuajtur po aq sa të dënuarit e tjerë, ndërsa Rahman Parllaku nuk mund të veçohet kur është akuzuar si agjent vetëm prej fjalëve të Enver Hoxhës. Dy ish-zyrtarët e lartë renditën argumentet e tyre për të marrë dhe përfituar dëmshpërblimin në të holla për vitet e burgut dhe internimit. Muajt e fundit debati më i madh ka qenë nëse do të përfshihen ish-zyrtarët e regjimit që u dënuan si tradhtarë apo agjentë të atij sistemi. 

Parllaku dhe Belishova

Krahas përfaqësuesve të shoqatave, në seancën e djeshme dëgjimore në Komisionin Kuvendor të Ekonomisë kanë qenë të pranishëm edhe dy ish-zyrtarët e lartë të regjimit komunist, ish-anëtarja e Byrosë Politike të Komitetit Qendror të Partisë Komuniste, Liri Belishova dhe ish-gjenerali i ushtrisë, Rahman Parllaku. Ata kanë paraqitur para Komisionit të Ekonomisë arsyet pse duhet të përfitojnë dhe ata dëmshpërblimin nga projektligji i qeverisë. Parllaku ka kërkuar që të përjashtohet neni 6 i projektligjit, sipas të cilit nuk përfitojnë ata që kanë pasur poste në kohën e atëhershme, që janë dënuar si agjentë apo tradhtarë. Ish-gjenerali, tashmë 80-vjeçar, tha se është dënuar si agjent, por pa prova. Kanë qenë vetëm fjalët e Enver Hoxhës ato që e kanë dënuar si të tillë. Për këtë ai kërkoi përjashtimin e nenit 6. Ndërsa ish-anëtarja e Byrosë, Liri Belishova, shprehu një kategorizim të ri të të internuarve politikë. Sipas saj, ata duhet të dëmshpërblehen në dy kategori. "E para, të jetë një mijë lekë dita për ata që kanë jetuar në kampe pa tela ose në kondita të rrepta izolimi. E dyta, të jetë 300 lekë të rinj dita për të internuarit që u shpërngulën, por u detyruan të punojnë në punë të rëndë", tha ajo. 

Rahman Parllaku

"Ne jemi dënuar pesë veta, Beqir Balluku, Hito Çako, Petrit Dume, Rahman Parllaku. Jemi dënuar nga neni i "tradhtisë" dhe jemi quajtur agjentë vetëm nga fjalët e Enver Hoxhës. Unë kam qenë gjeneral dhe nuk mund të dënohesh pa pasur dokumente, vetëm në fjalët e Enver Hoxhës. Nuk ka dënime kolektive, por ka dënime individuale. Prandaj do të kërkoja që neni 6 të përjashtohet nga projektligji, pasi nuk ka dënime kolektive".

Liri Belishova

"Unë do të flisja pak për çështjen e të internuarve, që në projektligj thuhet që do të shpërblehen me një mijë lekë dita e burgut. Aty thuhet që përfitojnë të internuarit në kampe me tela me gjemba, që ka qenë vetëm kampi i Tepelenës, pasi ashtu ka pasur dhe kampe të tjera. Këtu nuk përfitojnë as të internuarit që kanë punuar në kushte shumë të rënda dhe në presion. E dyta, të jetë 300 lekë të rinj dita për të internuarit që u shpërngulën, por u detyruan të punojnë në punë të rëndë. Ky ligj është përgatitur shumë keq".

Kurt Kola

"Ju thoni që fatura është shumë e papërballueshme, le të jetë dhe 500 mijë dollarë dhe 600 mijë dollarë, por do të thosha që, kur Presidenti Bush ka ardhur në Shqipëri, ka thënë që demokracia erdhi nga dy forca. Njëra janë forcat e brendshme, që iu kundërvunë sistemit dhe tjetra, forcat e jashtme, pra, Amerika. Ne e kemi një vlerësim moral nga tempulli i demokracisë".

Tanush Kaso

"Ne jemi sot këtu, por ju nuk keni faturën ekonomike në dorë. Dhe, nëse shteti nuk ka para, në Shqipëri janë dhe vepra të ndërtuara nga të burgosurit, siç është aeroporti i Rinasit, tharja e kënetës në Durrës, etj., të cilat i kemi ndërtua ne. Ne nuk kemi këtu as përfaqësues të Ministrisë së Financës që të na tregojë faturën ekonomike të projektligjit për dëmshpërblimin tonë".

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Zarathustra.

> Tirana Observer, Thursday, 13 September 2007 
> 
> Belishova dhe Parllaku: Pse duhet të përfitojmë dhe ne      
> 
> *Dy ish-zyrtarët e lartë të kohës së komunizmit kërkojnë që shteti të dëmshpërblejë dhe ata si të përndjekur politikë* të Enver Hoxhës. Liri Belishova, ish-anëtare e Byrosë dhe Rahman Parllaku, gjeneral i ushtrisë, kanë deklaruar dje para Komisionit Parlamentar të Ekonomisë pse duhet të marrin dëmshpërblim, ashtu si dhe të dënuarit e tjerë politikë. 
> 
> Liri Belishova deklaroi se ajo ka vuajtur po aq sa të dënuarit e tjerë, ndërsa Rahman Parllaku nuk mund të veçohet kur është akuzuar si agjent vetëm prej fjalëve të Enver Hoxhës. Dy ish-zyrtarët e lartë renditën argumentet e tyre për të marrë dhe përfituar dëmshpërblimin në të holla për vitet e burgut dhe internimit. Muajt e fundit debati më i madh ka qenë nëse do të përfshihen ish-zyrtarët e regjimit që u dënuan si tradhtarë apo agjentë të atij sistemi. 
> 
> Parllaku dhe Belishova
> ...



Nuk e kuptoj? Cila eshte llogjika e shperblimit financiar te ish- te persekutuarve? Kjo eshte nje idiotesi dhe kafsheri e rradhes qe thjesht do pasohet nga abuzime dhe fatura financiare qe do ta shkaterrojne ate vend.

Nuk e kuptoj me tej se cfare duan te thone keta me "kemi punuar ne kushte te renda dhe nen presion"?? Valle kush ka punuar ne kushte te mira dhe pa presion ne ate kohe? Valle kush eshte shperblyer sic duhet apo ka marre sa meritonte? Kooperativisti? Minatori, kantieri i ndertimit.

Te vjen veshtire sesi shoqeria shqiptare eshte perqafuar sot nga ky moral mjeranesh, dhe akoma mban nje barre mbi vete qe nuk ka pse ta mbaje. Te burgosurve politike dikush duhet tu thote qe edhe shqiptaret jashte burgut kane punuar me orar te zgjatur dhe ne kushte te veshtira. Edhe ata kane derdhur djerse e kane dale me gisht ne goje. Dikush duhet ti thote keto se mjaft na cane ****** keta te perndjekur duke na treguar sesi na paskan ndertuar pallate, apo vepra te tjera, a thua se shqiptaret e tjere drodhen zinxhirin.

Fatura per demshpreblimin e ish te persekutuarve me vlerat e shperblimit qe keta kerkojne eshte minimalisht ne 1 miliarde euro. Kjo shume duhet te dale nga xhepat e shqiptareve sot per te shperblyer keta parazite qe kane 17 vjet qe nuk integrohen dhe qe nuk shkeputen nga e kaluara dhe llumi i dikurshem, edhe pse shqiptaret dikur por edhe sot nuk perfituan asgje speciale apo pertej asaj cfare punuan vete, qe mund te identifikohet dhe te racionalizoje kete shperblim? Ja pse sot ne degjojme arsye qesharake te tilla si, "kemi ndertuar aeroportin", apo "kemi punuar ne kushte te renda", apo "demokracia erdhi nga brenda" gje qe eshte e vertete por jo nga ish-te perndjekurit por nga vete komunistet, femijet e tyre, apo te privilegjuarit e komunizmit si Berisha, Pashko, Selami, etj etj.

Se marre vesh si ka mundesi qe shqiptaret mbahen peng nga e kaluara nderkohe qe nuk i kane asgje borxh asaj.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## mondishall

Ka qene denim brenda sojit komunist, per kondra po brenda sojit dhe jo denim per qendrim kundra sojit. Po u barazua kjo gje e pabarazueshme ne forme dhe permbajtje, behet ridenim moral i gjithe atyre qe kundershtuan sojin komunist enverian. Rrezik te kerkohet t'ju ngrihet dhe permendore gjithe atyre qe e hengren nga Enveri, por qe thone se asgje s'kishin tradhetuar po brenda sojit enverian. Nese e hengren per fiksimet dhe konjukturen e tij politike, kjo eshte vertet fatkeqesi, por jo nje e drejte morale dhe materiale sot qe ja paska per pagim demokracia!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Borix

> Dy ish-zyrtarët e lartë të kohës së komunizmit kërkojnë që shteti të dëmshpërblejë dhe ata si të përndjekur politikë të Enver Hoxhës.


Po te mos ishin denuar, do te konsideroheshin bashkepunetore ne krimet e ndryshme te diktatures. Nisur nga filozofia qe i udhehoqi, ata qe ne fillim kontribuan ne instalimin e sistemit komunist. Per kete arsye, zor e kane te gjejne justifikime ne favor te demshperblimit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

> Nuk e kuptoj? Cila eshte llogjika e shperblimit financiar te ish- te persekutuarve? Kjo eshte nje idiotesi dhe kafsheri e rradhes qe thjesht do pasohet nga abuzime dhe fatura financiare qe do ta shkaterrojne ate vend.


Ke pjeserisht te drejte ne pyetjen dhe shqetesimin qe ngre, pasi llogjikisht dhe ligjerisht, shteti demokratik shqiptar i lindur pas renies se komunizmit nuk eshte i detyruar te demshperbleje te persekutuarit politike te rregjimit komunist 60 vjet me pare. Ashtu sic ke te drejte kur thua se kostoja financiare per shtetin e ata taksapaguesit shqiptare mund te jete e larte.

Pavaresisht nga kjo, une e kuptoj se perse kryeministri Berisha po ben te pamunduren per te zgjidhur perfundimisht disa prej problemeve qe kane mbetur pezull per 17 vjet: demshperblimi i te persekutuarve, problemi i pronave, problemi i legalizimeve. Detyrimi i shtetit ne kete drejtim eshte nje detyrim moral dhe behet ne frymen e varrosjes njehere e pergjithmone te se shkuares se hidhur, e cila eshte bere pengese per te ardhmen e shqiptareve.

Per te kuptuar detyrimin moral te shtetit ndaj klases se te persekutuarve politike, duhet te kuptoni aspektin e daljes ne drite te se vertetes i cili u realizua me nxjerrjen e ligjit ne parlament per hapjen e dosjeve dhe arkivave te shtetit; aspektin ligjor, monemklatura komuniste nuk vuajti denimin ligjerisht per krimet e saja dhe asnje i persekutuar nuk ka hedhur ne gjyq persekutuesit qe jane ende gjalle, edhe pse eshte plotesisht brenda te drejtave te tyre si shtetas se lire; aspektin e unitetit kombetar, ku urrejtja dhe tregimi me gisht i dy klasave te shoqerise shqiptare, apo vetegjyqesia, mund te perbente kercenim per ekzistencen e vete shtetit shqiptar.

Cilado qofte fatura financiare e kesaj sipermarrje, ciletdo qofshin ata qe perfitojne prej saj, per aq kohe sa ky problem mbyllet pergjithmone, une e mbeshtetes ate per hir te nje ardhme me te ndritur se sa e shkuara e erret qe kemi lene pas.

Albo

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Nuk e kuptoj? Cila eshte llogjika e shperblimit financiar te ish- te persekutuarve? Kjo eshte nje idiotesi dhe kafsheri e rradhes qe thjesht do pasohet nga abuzime dhe fatura financiare qe do ta shkaterrojne ate vend.
> 
> 
> Te vjen veshtire sesi shoqeria shqiptare eshte perqafuar sot nga ky moral mjeranesh, dhe akoma mban nje barre mbi vete qe nuk ka pse ta mbaje. Te burgosurve politike dikush duhet tu thote qe edhe shqiptaret jashte burgut kane punuar me orar te zgjatur dhe ne kushte te veshtira. Edhe ata kane derdhur djerse e kane dale me gisht ne goje. Dikush duhet ti thote keto se mjaft na cane ****** keta te perndjekur duke na treguar sesi na paskan ndertuar pallate, apo vepra te tjera, a thua se shqiptaret e tjere drodhen zinxhirin.
> 
> 
> 
> Se marre vesh si ka mundesi qe shqiptaret mbahen peng nga e kaluara nderkohe qe nuk i kane asgje borxh asaj.


Si more s'paska te drejte i persekutuari te kerkoje gjakun e vet...

Po ato pronat qe i bene prinderit e tyre e qe ja mori shteti kujt t'ja kerkojne ata qiellit... Pse se nje pasardhes paraziti pretendon se i takon atij toka se ai e ka punuar....Po 30 vjet burg ,kush tja kompesoje atij?apo vari leshte te persekutuarit
vete e kruajti....

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Zarathustra.

> Ke pjeserisht te drejte ne pyetjen dhe shqetesimin qe ngre, pasi llogjikisht dhe ligjerisht, shteti demokratik shqiptar i lindur pas renies se komunizmit nuk eshte i detyruar te demshperbleje te persekutuarit politike te rregjimit komunist 60 vjet me pare. Ashtu sic ke te drejte kur thua se kostoja financiare per shtetin e ata taksapaguesit shqiptare mund te jete e larte.
> 
> Pavaresisht nga kjo, une e kuptoj se perse kryeministri Berisha po ben te pamunduren per te zgjidhur perfundimisht disa prej problemeve qe kane mbetur pezull per 17 vjet: demshperblimi i te persekutuarve, problemi i pronave, problemi i legalizimeve. Detyrimi i shtetit ne kete drejtim eshte nje detyrim moral dhe behet ne frymen e varrosjes njehere e pergjithmone te se shkuares se hidhur, e cila eshte bere pengese per te ardhmen e shqiptareve.
> 
> Per te kuptuar detyrimin moral te shtetit ndaj klases se te persekutuarve politike, duhet te kuptoni aspektin e daljes ne drite te se vertetes i cili u realizua me nxjerrjen e ligjit ne parlament per hapjen e dosjeve dhe arkivave te shtetit; aspektin ligjor, monemklatura komuniste nuk vuajti denimin ligjerisht per krimet e saja dhe asnje i persekutuar nuk ka hedhur ne gjyq persekutuesit qe jane ende gjalle, edhe pse eshte plotesisht brenda te drejtave te tyre si shtetas se lire; aspektin e unitetit kombetar, ku urrejtja dhe tregimi me gisht i dy klasave te shoqerise shqiptare, apo vetegjyqesia, mund te perbente kercenim per ekzistencen e vete shtetit shqiptar.
> 
> Cilado qofte fatura financiare e kesaj sipermarrje, ciletdo qofshin ata qe perfitojne prej saj, per aq kohe sa ky problem mbyllet pergjithmone, une e mbeshtetes ate per hir te nje ardhme me te ndritur se sa e shkuara e erret qe kemi lene pas.
> 
> Albo



Ish - udheheqesit komunist te gjithe vajten ne gjyq (dhe shume edhe ne burg), thuajse pa perjashtim, por ne menyre qesharake u denuan per kafe e karamele. Tashme kete e dine edhe Marsianet. Nuk ka asnje fakt historik qe verteton se shqiptaret ishin drejtpersedrejti antagonist me pushtetin qe i qeveriste. 50 vjet ne shqiperi nuk eshte rregjistruar asnje revolte apo proteste qe i kaloi 200 vete deri ne 1989. Ne kete aspekt "padrejtesia" ishte vullnet i popullit, perderisa nuk mund te vertetohet ndryshe, dhe ky vullnet pasqyrohej ne ligjet e vendit nen te cilat keta njerez u futen ne burg. 

Eshte per te qeshur, por juridikisht demshperblim duhet te marrin vetem ata qe vertetojne se u futen ne burg jo se shkelen ligjet e shtetit shqiptar, pra jo se  ishin anti-komuniste, por sepse vuajten si te tille prej akuzave te sajuara. 

Ish te persekutuarit nuk kane asnje argument ligjor te hedhin ne gjyq ish drejtuesit komuniste apo cilindo subjekt te shtetit qe e futi dikur ne burg. U zbatuan vetem ligjet e vendit qe ishin ne fuqi ne ate kohe. Ne amerike stergjysherit e zezakeve punuan si skllever dhe ishin pergjegjes per pasuri mjaft te medhaja te vena nga pronaret e tyre te bardhe qe i gezojne edhe sot. Por asnje shperblim nuk u eshte dhene per kete. Ne shqiperi, shqiptaret nuk paten asnje perfitim te vecante nga puna e ish-te persekutuarve, qe sot te detyrohen tua paguajne mbrapa. Shqiptaret nuk mund te paguajne 1 milarde euro per ideal, apo moral, duke ngritur keshtu nje shtrese te tere parazitesh, dhe njerezish kot qe ne i kthejme ne milionere qe te ndihemi mire (mos te kemi brenge morale). Kjo do ta institucionalizoje padrejtesine sociale ne shqiperi, por edhe vlerat e shoqerise.

Hapja e dosjeve nuk mbyll por hap probleme. Tashme kryerja e detyres shteterore qe dokumentohet ne ato dosje do konsiderohet si imoralitet.  Nuk e kuptoj perse nje ish-spiun, apo ish-hetues duhet te ndjehet i turperuar sepse zbatoi ligjin e shtetit dhe kreu detyren qe i ishte caktuar? A nuk e shikojme sesi jemi kthyer ne nje shoqeri qe shikon mbprapsht e mendon mbrapsht. 

Sigurisht qe nuk mund te ndertohet e konsolidohet shtet kur ai qe i sherben shtetit neser mund te kthehet ne nje njolle e zeze. Keshtu ne Shqiperi do ndertohen vetem shtete alla-Lazarat.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## mondishall

Sipas kesaj logjike gjithe ata qe e pesuan vetem e vetem se ishin nga familje me prejardhje zengjinesh, duhet te rrine sus dhe te pranojne vazhdimesine injoruese te ish sistemit edhe ne kohen e sotme? Kjo logjike con ne hapje te reja konfliktesh dhe padrejtesish dhe jo venia ne vend e te drejtave morale dhe materiale. Nese flasim per sistem ku njihet pronesia private, duhet pranuar rindreqja e te shkuares per themele me te shendosha te se ardhmes. Ndryshe, tjeterkund te con logjika mohuese e te drejtave te shkeluara aq barbarisht nga sistemi i shkuar.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

> Ish - udheheqesit komunist te gjithe vajten ne gjyq (dhe shume edhe ne burg), thuajse pa perjashtim, por ne menyre qesharake u denuan per kafe e karamele. Tashme kete e dine edhe Marsianet. Nuk ka asnje fakt historik qe verteton se shqiptaret ishin drejtpersedrejti antagonist me pushtetin qe i qeveriste. 50 vjet ne shqiperi nuk eshte rregjistruar asnje revolte apo proteste qe i kaloi 200 vete deri ne 1989. Ne kete aspekt "padrejtesia" ishte vullnet i popullit, perderisa nuk mund te vertetohet ndryshe, dhe ky vullnet pasqyrohej ne ligjet e vendit nen te cilat keta njerez u futen ne burg.


Fasada e gjyqeve ndaj krereve te rregjimit komunist njihet nga te gjithe. Mosdenimi i tyre nuk erdhi per "mungese provash" pasi provat jane ne arkivat e shtetit shqiptar. Mosdenimi erdhi si pasoja e amullise se kohes kur shqiptaret sapo kishin lene pas nje te shkuar komuniste dhe po perqafonin nje te ardhme demokratike te panjohur per ta.




> Eshte per te qeshur, por juridikisht demshperblim duhet te marrin vetem ata qe vertetojne se u futen ne burg jo se shkelen ligjet e shtetit shqiptar, pra jo se ishin anti-komuniste, por sepse vuajten si te tille prej akuzave te sajuara.


Eshte e veshtire te gjesh nje shqiptar komunist apo jo-komunist qe u fut ne burg me akuza te pa sajuara. Akuza si "agjitacion e propagande" apo "perpjekje per te rrezuar pushtetin popullor" kuptohen qe jane trillime qe nga menyra se si jane formuluar. Mbase ty te duken si te drejta, por 90% e te gjithe te burgosurve e pushkatuarve te rregjimit komunist vuajten jo se shkelen ligjet e rregjimit komusnit, por vuajten sepse guxuan te mendonin lirshem e te mos ndiqnin qorrazi vijen e partise e shokut Enver qe i propogandoj zhurmshem edhe foshnjes ne bark te nenes.




> Ish te persekutuarit nuk kane asnje argument ligjor te hedhin ne gjyq ish drejtuesit komuniste apo cilindo subjekt te shtetit qe e futi dikur ne burg. U zbatuan vetem ligjet e vendit qe ishin ne fuqi ne ate kohe.


Atehere perse u be Gjyqi i Nurenbergut pas Luftes se II Boterore? Ata drejtuesit naziste vetem sa zbatuan urdhrat e shtetit te tyre dhe Hitlerit. Kjo qe te kuptosh se sa shfajesim i dobet historik eshte ky qendrim qe mban ti.

Dhe qe te kuptosh se ku gabon perseri: ai i persekutuari i komunizmit ka te drejten si shtetas i lire ne nje REND DEMOKRATIK qe ti drejtohet gjykates shqiptare e te denoncoje te gjithe persekutuesit e tij, qe nga ai gjykatesi ne sallen e gjyqit, e deri tek ai gardiani i burgut. Dhe ajo gjykata aktuale nuk do te aplikoje ligjet e komunizmit, por do te aplikoje ligjet e Shqiperise ne vitin 2007 per te gjykuar ceshtjen. Provat per te ngritur nje padi jane shume te thjeshta per ti mbledhur: ose nga arkivat e shtetit e dosjet e Sigurimit te Shtetit, ose ne faqet e shtypit shqiptar ku njerezit po deshmojne te vertetat per historine.

Te njejten argument qe perdor edhe ti me lart "keshtu ishin ligjet e kohes" perdor edhe ai persekutuari: "gjykojini keta kriminele sipas ligjeve te kohes qe jetojme".




> Hapja e dosjeve nuk mbyll por hap probleme. Tashme kryerja e detyres shteterore qe dokumentohet ne ato dosje do konsiderohet si imoralitet. Nuk e kuptoj perse nje ish-spiun, apo ish-hetues duhet te ndjehet i turperuar sepse zbatoi ligjin e shtetit dhe kreu detyren qe i ishte caktuar? A nuk e shikojme sesi jemi kthyer ne nje shoqeri qe shikon mbprapsht e mendon mbrapsht.


Dosjet jane hapur me ligj tashme, aprovuar nga Kuvendi i Shqiperise. Dhe perdite po dalin ne drite neper faqet e shtypit shqiptar te verteta te hidhura qe prekin te gjithe spektrin e jetes shqiptare. Dhe dosjet nuk u hapen me paramendimin per "te nderuar apo turperuar njerezit e implikuar ne to qe i sherbyen rregjimit", dosjet u hapen per te qetesuar shpirtrat e te gjithe atyre te vrareve, pushkatuarve, internuarve, burgosurve te rregjimit komunist. Te pakten tani e verteta e jetes se tyre doli ne shesh dhe ata fitojne pafajesine kolektive ne syte e shtetit shqiptar. Ashtu si te gjitha keto dosje e krime jane te nevojshme per dokumentimin e drejte te historise shqiptare gjate epokes komuniste.

Ata qe i tremben se vertetes kane probleme me hapjen e dosjeve.

Albo

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## malo666

Mosdenimi erdhi si pasoja e amullise se kohes kur shqiptaret sapo kishin lene pas nje te shkuar komuniste dhe po perqafonin nje te ardhme demokratike te panjohur per ta.

Habia ktu nuk vjen nga cfare ke shkruar por nga fakti qe ti beson se cfare ke shkruar.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## drague

Zari.A ke qen ndonjiher ne spac?.Un ne vitin 1975 kam qen 12 vjec kur shum si ju na kallzonin me gisht si kriminela. MALO ca pune ben babi?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Zarathustra.

> Fasada e gjyqeve ndaj krereve te rregjimit komunist njihet nga te gjithe. Mosdenimi i tyre nuk erdhi per "mungese provash" pasi provat jane ne arkivat e shtetit shqiptar. Mosdenimi erdhi si pasoja e amullise se kohes kur shqiptaret sapo kishin lene pas nje te shkuar komuniste dhe po perqafonin nje te ardhme demokratike te panjohur per ta.


Provat jane ato qe beson ti. Deri me sot asnje prove qe pin uje ne nje gjykim te drejte nuk ka dale. Te gjithe te denuarit prej komunizmit jane denuar me gjyq, nen akuzat e ligjeve te kohes. Me sa thua me lart ti sapo deklarove qe burgosja e shume prej ish-funksionareve te larte komuniste ( si Nexhmije Hoxha, Haxhi Lleshi etj) u be nepermjet nje gjyqi te sajuar, pasi provat e verteta nuk gjendeshin dot per shkak te "amullise" (ec e gjeje cfare do te thote kjo?). Por une nuk di qe arkivat te kene shtuar prova sot, ato arkiva qe ishin atehere ato jane edhe sot, megjithate asnje akuze qe pi uje nuk doli e as nuk po del.






> Eshte e veshtire te gjesh nje shqiptar komunist apo jo-komunist qe u fut ne burg me akuza te pa sajuara. Akuza si "agjitacion e propagande" apo "perpjekje per te rrezuar pushtetin popullor" kuptohen qe jane trillime qe nga menyra se si jane formuluar. Mbase ty te duken si te drejta, por 90% e te gjithe te burgosurve e pushkatuarve te rregjimit komunist vuajten jo se shkelen ligjet e rregjimit komusnit, por vuajten sepse guxuan te mendonin lirshem e te mos ndiqnin qorrazi vijen e partise e shokut Enver qe i propogandoj zhurmshem edhe foshnjes ne bark te nenes.


Ti duhet ta kesh kaluar tashme periudhen e folurit si garip anti-komunist. Une nuk pretendoj qe ti te jesh jurist e te njohesh ligjin, por nqs nuk e njeh, mos me trego mua se cili ligj me pelqen apo jo, ne emer te injoraces tende ne kete fushe (sepse s'di c'te thuash tjeter). 
Ligji per agjitacion e propagande ekzistonte ne kodin penal. Ketu ceshtja nuk eshte me pelqen apo jo mua. Mua mender nuk me rruhet shume.

Se cfare futet apo quhet agjitacion e propagande eshte nje subjekt interpretimi ligjor dhe per te akuzuarit qe pretendojne akuza fallco, duhet te behet vetem "case by case". Perndryshe nqs ish-te perndjekurit pretendojne se jane futur ne burg pa arsye duhet te pranojme ketu qe nuk ka pasur anti-komuniste ne Shqiperi, por vetem viktima qe u ra lapsi per tu futur ne burg sepse keshtu kerkonte kurbane komunizmi. Ndryshe anti-komunistet qe e propagandonin dhe shprehnin antagonizmin e tyre me pushtetin e atehershem i ze ligji i agjitacion propagandes dhe nuk mund te pretendojne se u futen ne burg kot.   






> Atehere perse u be Gjyqi i Nurenbergut pas Luftes se II Boterore? Ata drejtuesit naziste vetem sa zbatuan urdhrat e shtetit te tyre dhe Hitlerit. Kjo qe te kuptosh se sa shfajesim i dobet historik eshte ky qendrim qe mban ti.



Gjyqi i Nurembergut se pari nuk konsiderohet aspak si nje "landmark" i juridiksionit. Se dyti gjyqi i Nurembergut i denoi te akuzuarit kryesisht por jo ekskluzivisht mbi akuza per krime lufte, nen autoritetin e ligjit internacional te luftes, qe Gjermania e kishte nenshkruar disa here. *Pa u zgjatur dua te them se asnje prej funksionareve nazist ne ate gjyq nuk u akuzua per krime te kryera perpara luftes ne Gjermani kunder kundershtareve te tyre politike.*  




> Dhe qe te kuptosh se ku gabon perseri: ai i persekutuari i komunizmit ka te drejten si shtetas i lire ne nje REND DEMOKRATIK qe ti drejtohet gjykates shqiptare e te denoncoje te gjithe persekutuesit e tij, qe nga ai gjykatesi ne sallen e gjyqit, e deri tek ai gardiani i burgut. Dhe ajo gjykata aktuale nuk do te aplikoje ligjet e komunizmit, por do te aplikoje ligjet e Shqiperise ne vitin 2007 per te gjykuar ceshtjen. Provat per te ngritur nje padi jane shume te thjeshta per ti mbledhur: ose nga arkivat e shtetit e dosjet e Sigurimit te Shtetit, ose ne faqet e shtypit shqiptar ku njerezit po deshmojne te vertetat per historine.
> 
> Te njejten argument qe perdor edhe ti me lart "keshtu ishin ligjet e kohes" perdor edhe ai persekutuari: "gjykojini keta kriminele sipas ligjeve te kohes qe jetojme".


My GOD?! Ben mire qe vertet mos te debatosh per gjera qe nuk ia ke haberin. A nuk e kupton sa qesharak qe dukesh??Cilen prove do perdoresh ti kunder hetuesit apo gardianit te atehershem? Ate qe ai zbatoi ligjin? Si mund te denosh dike me ligjet e 2007  sepse ai/ajo zbatoi ligjet e psh 1960. Si mund ta dinte dikush atehere qe ligjet nen te cilin ata vepronin do ishin te paligjshme sot?? Ti mund te denosh ata vetem nqs i kane thyer ligjet e asaj kohe, duke krijuar keshtu nje padrejtesi. Por edhe kjo ka probleme juridike te tjera. 




> Dosjet jane hapur me ligj tashme, aprovuar nga Kuvendi i Shqiperise. Dhe perdite po dalin ne drite neper faqet e shtypit shqiptar te verteta te hidhura qe prekin te gjithe spektrin e jetes shqiptare. Dhe dosjet nuk u hapen me paramendimin per "te nderuar apo turperuar njerezit e implikuar ne to qe i sherbyen rregjimit", dosjet u hapen per te qetesuar shpirtrat e te gjithe atyre te vrareve, pushkatuarve, internuarve, burgosurve te rregjimit komunist. Te pakten tani e verteta e jetes se tyre doli ne shesh dhe ata fitojne pafajesine kolektive ne syte e shtetit shqiptar. Ashtu si te gjitha keto dosje e krime jane te nevojshme per dokumentimin e drejte te historise shqiptare gjate epokes komuniste.
> 
> Ata qe i tremben se vertetes kane probleme me hapjen e dosjeve.
> 
> Albo


C'lidhje ka pafajesia kolektive me hapjen e dosjeve, sidomos kur shoqeria shqiptare prej kohesh ka demaskuar rregjimin komunist ne teresi? C'lidhje ka kjo me qetesine e shpirtit te tyre kur te gjithe shqiptaret e dine dhe e pranojne se denimi i tyre ishte imoral apo i padrejte moralisht?

*Cfare e vertete doli ne shesh, qe paska pasur njerez te sigurimit ne shqiperi te cilet i sherbyen shtetit dhe zbatuan ligjin e kohes? Kush eshte ai budalla qe nuk e di kete? Perse duhet ta dije ai i ish-persekutuari se kush e spiunoi? Qe ta ktheje kete ne nje konflikt personal?? Kush eshte ai idiot qe nuk e kupton se ata njerez i denoi SISTEMI dhe jo individi?*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## juanito02

Edhe une me gje idjote kurre nuk kam degjuar.
Ti paguajme nga taksat tona te denuarve te Enverit.
Dmth te paguajme haracet e diktatures ne qe ishim 12 vjec
E perseris me gje idjote nuk me kane zene syte.
Le ta ngrejne nga varri Enverin e tja marrin.
Ose te shkojne ne parajse e ti gjejne parate mbase aty ka 35 euro per dite denimi.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## shkodra13

> Perse duhet ta dije ai i ish-persekutuari se kush e spiunoi? Qe ta ktheje kete ne nje konflikt personal??


Ish i persekutuemi e din fort mire kush e spiunoi, kush e torturoi (ne baze te cilit ligj perdorej tortura?), kush e denoi etj. etj. dhe faktet e pakunershtueshme deshmojne qe s'asht hakmarre asnjeni. Pervec shqiptareve maskarenj e persekutore kriminele ka nji shumice me shpirt bujar e kjo asht nder per shqiptaret. Pra hapja e dosjeve nuk sjell hakmarrje. 
Hapja e dosjeve bahet qe me e dite jo ai i persekutuemi, por te gjithe. Nji shoqni ka te drejte me i njofte maskarenjte qe shtiren si engjej e keshtu se pakut nuk i le ne dore punet e saj.





> Kush eshte ai idiot qe nuk e kupton se ata njerez i denoi SISTEMI dhe jo individi?[/B]


Po sistemin kush e krijoi? 
Ne se e krijuen kriminelet komuniste, athere paska se per cka me u denue. 
Ne se e krijuen te gjithe shqiptaret athere te gjithe shqiptaret te damshperblejme viktimat tona.
Andrra e te gjithe krimineleve asht me i kalue pergjegjesite e tyne per pergjegjesi kolektive.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Alienated

Do kerkojne ndihme financiare dhe djemte e Enver Hoxhes pas ca kohe sepse i quajme te atin diktator. Ofofofof ku jemi katandisur.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Borix

Nese kjo sage do te vazhdoje te mbijetoje per sa kohe qe Berisha jeton dhe per sa kohe qe e trashegon, atehere komunizmi dhe ksenofobia e tij ende e pranishme do te vazhdoje te nxise edhe disa anetare te ketij forumi te hapin tema te kota.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Zarathustra.

> Ish i persekutuemi e din fort mire kush e spiunoi, kush e torturoi (ne baze te cilit ligj perdorej tortura?), kush e denoi etj. etj. dhe faktet e pakunershtueshme deshmojne qe s'asht hakmarre asnjeni. Pervec shqiptareve maskarenj e persekutore kriminele ka nji shumice me shpirt bujar e kjo asht nder per shqiptaret. Pra hapja e dosjeve nuk sjell hakmarrje. 
> Hapja e dosjeve bahet qe me e dite jo ai i persekutuemi, por te gjithe. Nji shoqni ka te drejte me i njofte maskarenjte qe shtiren si engjej e keshtu se pakut nuk i le ne dore punet e saj.


Cilet maskarenj. Nenpunesit e shtetit tashme quhen maskarenje sepse zbatojne ligjin e shtetit?? Prandaj kami 17 vjet qe kemi shtetin me rrumpalle ne bote, sepse kete mentalitet kultivojme mes shqiptareve - ate te injorimit te ligjit.

Une nuk e di ne c'baze te cilit ligj "perdorej" tortura. Ashtu si sot ka vetem deshmi te njeanshme per perdorimin e saj. Prandaj thashe qe shkelja e ligjeve te atehershme mund te sjelle te drejten per kompesim per ish-te persekutuarit. Por fakti qe eshte perdorur torture apo genjeshter duhet vertetuar perpara gjyqit.   




> Po sistemin kush e krijoi? 
> Ne se e krijuen kriminelet komuniste, athere paska se per cka me u denue. 
> Ne se e krijuen te gjithe shqiptaret athere te gjithe shqiptaret te damshperblejme viktimat tona.
> Andrra e te gjithe krimineleve asht me i kalue pergjegjesite e tyne per pergjegjesi kolektive.


*Sistemin e krijove TI. Po ore po, TI. Zakonisht ai sistem i vriste te gjithe kundershtaret ideologjike serioze ose i burgoste per jete. Me sa shof ti je gjalle e shendoshe sot, dhe nqs nuk ke bere 20 vjet burg ne Spac, ti ke qene po aq bashkpunetor ne krimet e komunizmit sa edhe vete anetaret e byrose.Ai sistem qendroi ne kembe per 50 vjet sepse ti nuk e kerkove lirine e te drejtat qe pretendon, ndryshe ose do ishe vrare, ose do ishe kalbur ne burg. Trima pas te vjelave behemi te gjithe. Por per 50 vjet u solle si dele, e sot kerkon te hiqesh menjane duke ua vene fajin te tjereve. Ata e sollen komunizmin, ata i burgosen njerezit, ata ben kete ata ben ate ... ti jetoje ne Mars. Spurdhiaket, frikacaket, dhe hileqaret meritojne ate rend qe u imponohet. Lirite e te drejtat nuk ti fal njeri. Ti nuk ishe gati te luftoje per to dhe nuk i gezove. Keshtu mos na gris veshet se gjoja na paske qene desident. Ju qe hiqeni sot si anti-komuniste te terbuar zakonisht e beni kete per te mbuluar zullumet tuaja ne ate kohe. 

Tashme dihet boterisht se Sigurimi kishte nje perqindje te madhe rekrutesh nga rradhet e njerezve me biografi te keqe, qe ne shkembim te mos-persekutimit ktheheshin ne informatore (jo pak here Hajdari akuzonte Arbnorin per spiunllek ne burg). Komunistet me ligj nuk mund te ishin spiune, pasi normalisht nje komunist e kishte shpallur boterisht bindjen e tij politike dhe nuk kishte pse dhe nuk vepronte dot nen rrogoz. Ai te demaskonte apo denonconte hapur, dhe kurre ne fshehtesi. Pika me e forte e Sigurimit kane qene rekrutet me biografi te keqe, qe shume njerez nuk e prisnin te ishin spiune.* 
Shqiptaret krijuan nje shtet qe funksiononte mbi nje trup ligjesh. Ligjet perfaqesojne nje lloj drejtesie relative dhe jo te perjetshme, si dhe bindjet e shqiptareve ne ate kohe. Ato ndryshojne me ndryshimin e koherave dhe evoluimin e shoqerise. Ato ishin ligjet e shtetit, dhe kush i shkelte ato denohej. Ky eshte koncepti i ligjit ne te gjithe boten. Shqiptaret nuk i kane borxh askujt qe shkel ligjin e shtetit, sado perparimtar qofshin synimet apo qellimet e tyre. Ata nuk jane "viktimat tona" por viktimat e mosbindjes ndaj ligjeve te shtetit. 


Te persekutuarit nuk meritojne kete kompesim kolosal pasi ky kompesim nuk ka merite. Te gjithe shqiptaret punuan e djersiten si ata neper kantiere ndertimi dhe ne kushte teper te keqija. Pasi punuan 50 vjet vetem nje prone gezuan - shtepite (apartamentet) edhe keto shpesh here te pamjaftueshme. Parate qe bene per 50 vjet mezi u dolen per te ngrene. Tani vijne ish-te persekutuarit dhe kerkojne nje shperblim apo kompesim qe nje shqiptar i thjeshte nuk kishte asnje mundesi ta siguronte apo hiqte menjane edhe pse punoi tere jeten. 

Mbi c'baze e kerkojne keta njerez kete kompesim nga une e te tjere ketu? Perse nuk duhet te kompesojme ne edhe ate ish-kooperativistin qe merrte 30 leke ne dite edhe pse punonte 12 ore ne fushe?

Nqs duan ti ndihmojne ish te persekutuarit le tu japin shkollim dhe shtepi. Por keto ata i morren dikur ne vitet 90. Cdo vit mbi 3000 bursa studimi kane marre brenda dhe jashte shtetit, por studimet i lane ne mes, bursat i keqperdoren dhe perpara nuk bene.

Tani duan para te thata ne dore qe te kthehen tamam ne shtresen me parazit ne Shqiperi, vetem kerkojne e kerkojne nga shqiptaret e tjere. Kjo lloj sjelljeje nuk ka per tu sjelle kurre dinjitet ish- te persekutuarve.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## shkodra13

> Cilet maskarenj. Nenpunesit e shtetit tashme quhen maskarenje sepse zbatojne ligjin e shtetit??


Ato qe i shkaterruan jeten njerezve. Po flitet per dosjet. Mos dredho. C'hyjne ketu nepunesit e shtetit?!




> Une nuk e di ne c'baze te cilit ligj "perdorej" tortura.


Sikur i dije mire ligjet e athereshme dhe te sotme. Pse po te merret goja?




> Sistemin e krijove TI. Po ore po, TI. Zakonisht ai sistem i vriste te gjithe kundershtaret ideologjike serioze ose i burgoste per jete. Me sa shof ti je gjalle e shendoshe sot, dhe nqs nuk ke bere 20 vjet burg ne Spac, ti ke qene po aq bashkpunetor ne krimet e komunizmit sa edhe vete anetaret e byrose.Ai sistem qendroi ne kembe per 50 vjet sepse ti nuk e kerkove lirine e te drejtat qe pretendon, ndryshe ose do ishe vrare, ose do ishe kalbur ne burg.


S'pine uje keto budallalleqe. Nuk kam qene as i persekutuem e as pres me marre shperblim, por nuk kam dale prej komunizmit i tredhun trush si ti, keshtu qe mundem me mendue e me zgjedhe ne cilen ane me qene. 
Vetem nji filiz diktaturet i paedukuem si njeri mundet me mendue keshtu. Mesoje, *liria asht nji e drejte qe lind me njeriun e jo me u fitue. Kur te duhet me e fitue me lufte d.m.th. qe nji maskara te ka heqe nji te drejte qe te takon jo pse e ke fitue me lufte, por thjesht pse je njeri.* Mohuesit e lirise se tjereve jane te mallkuem. 




> Sigurimi kishte nje perqindje te madhe rekrutesh nga rradhet e njerezve me biografi te keqe


"Biografi te keqe" fute ne thonjza. Realisht asht e kunderta. Pa dyshim qe ka pase, fryt i presioneve cnjerezore si edhe te dobsise se disave. Gjithsesi turpi bie mbi ato qe i shternguen me u ba te tille.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Zarathustra.

> Ato qe i shkaterruan jeten njerezve. Po flitet per dosjet. Mos dredho. C'hyjne ketu nepunesit e shtetit?!
> Sikur i dije mire ligjet e athereshme dhe te sotme. Pse po te merret goja?.


Po cfare thua oooo Ndue.

Po dosjet e sigurimit a nuk hartoheshin nga nenpunesit e shtetit, apo sigurimi punonte per Marsianet e jo shtetin shqiptar??

Ligj per torturen nuk ka pasur, c'ka do te thote se askund nuk ka qene e sanksionuar apo e mbrojtur me ligj e drejta per te mos u torturuar. 






> S'pine uje keto budallalleqe. Nuk kam qene as i persekutuem e as pres me marre shperblim, por nuk kam dale prej komunizmit i tredhun trush si ti, keshtu qe mundem me mendue e me zgjedhe ne cilen ane me qene. 
> Vetem nji filiz diktaturet i paedukuem si njeri mundet me mendue keshtu. Mesoje, *liria asht nji e drejte qe lind me njeriun e jo me u fitue. Kur te duhet me e fitue me lufte d.m.th. qe nji maskara te ka heqe nji te drejte qe te takon jo pse e ke fitue me lufte, por thjesht pse je njeri.* Mohuesit e lirise se tjereve jane te mallkuem.


S'te vjen mire zotrote kur te drejtojne gishtin, hiqesh menjane e kerkon te mos mbash asnje pregjegjesi mbi shpatulla edhe pse ke brohoritur sa here ka vrare e ka prere komunizmi (ndryshe do ishe futur ne burg). Por prandaj doli ne krye Enver Hoxha dhe ai rregjim, se qeverisi spurdhiake si zotrote qe behen trima e i bien gjoksit mbas te vjelave. E tani keni 17 vjet qe na cani veshet sesi fajin e paskan te tjeret e ju na qenkeni engjej, ju s'keni pare gje, s'keni degjuar gje, s'dini gje. Krimet i kane bere te tjeret. 
Njeriu lind me te drejten e lirise sipas teje por per cilin precedent flet. Sepse edhe ne Amerike ne ate kohe psh zezaket nuk kishin te drejta, dhe komunistet futeshin ne burg. Apo aq ta pret e aq thua ti. 
Komunizmi nuk predikoi ndonjehere liri e te drejta, perse shkoje ne votim zotrote cdo 4 vjet dhe e hidhje voten per PPSH??Njeri qe i kerkon te drejtat dhe lirine nga qielli une ty te kam pare, se gjithe historia eshte e mbushur me shembuj ku popuj e kombe sakrifikojne dhe luftojne per ti fituar ate c'ka meritojne apo kerkojne. Vetem ju kerkoni tua falin. 






> "Biografi te keqe" fute ne thonjza. Realisht asht e kunderta. Pa dyshim qe ka pase, fryt i presioneve cnjerezore si edhe te dobsise se disave. Gjithsesi turpi bie mbi ato qe i shternguen me u ba te tille.


Jo ore jo nuk e fus fare ne thonjza. Sepse ju qe bertisini sot keni zullume per te mbuluar. Ju keni qene spiunet me te preferuar dhe me te rrezikshem. Deri tani dy spiunet e sigurimit qe jane apo ishin figura publike jane Pjeter Arbnori (rahmet paste) i akuzuar disa here si i tille nga Azem Hajdari ish-kryetar i komisionit te SHIK ne ate kohe(edhe ky rahmet paste) dhe Prec Zogaj, i cili e pranoi publikisht qe ka bashkpunuar me sigurimin.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## shkodra13

> Ligj per torturen nuk ka pasur, c'ka do te thote se *askund nuk ka qene e sanksionuar apo e mbrojtur me ligj e drejta per te mos u torturuar*.


Me kaq s'ka kuptim me vazhdue ma. Nji budallallek i tille s'meriton as pergjigje!!!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

